# Adhering PVC trim to bathtub?



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I would actually use silicone caulk to adhere it to the tub, and not at all to the floor. If it's a floating floor, you want it to be able to...float—which it can't do if you've got the edge glued down.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Or molding tape they use on cars and finish with silicone. 

https://www.amazon.ca/3M-03614-Scotch-Mount-Molding-Tape/dp/B002JOVUO0


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Interesting...... while you have/want a floating floor, by the same token you don't want bath water running under your quarter round.

My GUESS, guess being the operative word, is that silicon still allows sufficient expansion and flexability such that it is fine to use at the floor to prevent water seepage.


----------



## nutlog (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe one of these...?

*Loctite Power Grab Tub Surround Interior Construction Adhesive*


specifically designed to bond most bathroom and shower enclosures.
 unaffected by moisture, steam, water, heat or cold when fully cured.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/LOCTITE-Po...esive-Actual-Net-Contents-10-fl-oz/1000059641




or




*GE Silicone Multipurpose Adhesive*



Adheres specifically to PVC and porcelain (among many materials listed)
100% silicone adhesive
https://www.lowes.com/pd/GE-10-1-fl-oz-Silicone-Multipurpose-Adhesive/1000001594


----------

